# Fuji EBC Fujinon-SW 28mm f/3.5 (M42)



## BKSPicture (Nov 13, 2012)

B&W is film (Rollei RPX 100) Color a Canon 500D 


*Aperture: *
f/3.5 to f/16
5 bladed aperure


*Closest Focus: *
0.4m (1.3ft)


*Weight:*
180g


*Mount:*
M42


Review and hi res images can be found on my blog: Fuji EBC Fujinon-SW 28mm f/3.5 M42 Review © blog.bkspicture.com


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2012)

*Moving to the General Gallery.*


----------



## thebasedsloth (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure why you posted the pictures with the specs of the camera.. but none of the pictures are too great


----------



## BKSPicture (Nov 13, 2012)

thebasedsloth said:


> I'm not exactly sure why you posted the pictures with the specs of the camera.. but none of the pictures are too great



These are just test shots showing the lens image quality, I try to take the same testpictures for all of my lens reviews on my blog.


----------

